# Governors debate 9/7/10



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

next week's Gubernatorial Debate has been rescheduled for Tuesday the 7th. instead of Wednesday. All other details remain the same: 5:00 PM muster, 5:30 PM stepoff from 400 Western Ave, Brighton.

MassMpc, MassFop, MPA, Masscop have posted the announcements on their web sites.

Once again NEPBA makes no mention of it. Can someone please tell me why.

Does anyone know a good place in brighton for an adult beverage or two after the debate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a big fan of The Last Drop in Brighton. It's on Washington Street not too far from the Pike or Western Ave. If you are lOOKing for food, The Sports Depot or Stockyard are sure bets. Masscops meetup?


----------



## Q2ONE (Jul 1, 2010)

Stockyard.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Stockyard


----------

